# Ремонт инструмента



## pols-petr (15 Сен 2009)

Мужики, если кто знает где можно купить голосовое полотно...раньше его закупали за границей...сейчас судя по качеству отечественных баянов (речь о Юпитерах)...его производят в России...(у меня на баяне полетели голоса - хочу переклепать) ремонт ныне уж больно дорогой...и если может кто подскажет где можно купить кнопки для баяна...


----------



## pidmanula40razz (14 Янв 2010)

тебе сюда www.sibbayan.ru там все контакты


----------

